# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  nolva? VEROPHARM (Russian)

## xdojinx

Does anyone know if these are real? I know that its not usual to fake nolva but the d-bol I got from the same guy are fake so I just wanna be sure.
These should be tamofixen from veropharm ...by the way  :Smilie:

----------


## MichaelCC

Never seen it before. IMO - russian letters (azbuka) on the blister = problems. If d-bol from the same guy was fake, it's more probable ...

----------


## Seajackal

The strange thing is that the pharma's site is down so no infos from the hot
spot. Big Mike, can you read those Russian letters, bro? If so could you tell
us what does it say in the blisters? I'm affraid this may be a fake though I
still haven't heard of that brand yet and besides it's nolva (does it make any
sense in faking nolva?).

BTW *Welcome aboard bro!*  :Smilie:

----------


## xdojinx

thanks seajackal  :Smilie: 
I got throught to veropharms site but its all in russia.... I think I went to their product page and it has long list that I think are their products and I found the same russian word for tamofixen that are in the blister(bepo-tamok(rest is russian letters).
I did put the picture on finnish site and got couple answers that nolva should be real.
the d-bol I got is definetly fake(same arikhin blisters with english in it that madrussian put picture to fake gear section)but there is some debate if the pills contain real stuff or not....its great to be newbie  :Big Grin:

----------


## MichaelCC

> The strange thing is that the pharma's site is down so no infos from the hot
> spot. Big Mike, can you read those Russian letters, bro? If so could you tell
> us what does it say in the blisters? I'm affraid this may be a fake though I
> still haven't heard of that brand yet and besides it's nolva (does it make any
> sense in faking nolva?).
> 
> BTW *Welcome aboard bro!*


Ok SJ I read it,but there is nothuimg more we didn't know before. Some letters are not good vissible, but I think there si written:
VEROPHARM (non azbuka letters)
VERO-TAMOXIFEN 0.02g (in azbuka letters it's "BEPO-TAMOKC??EH")
Correct me if I made a mistake.

----------


## MichaelCC

2 letters I marked like "??" in previous thread I cannot write, becasue I haven't russian keyboard  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

> thanks seajackal 
> I got throught to veropharms site but its all in russia.... I think I went to their product page and it has long list that I think are their products and I found the same russian word for tamofixen that are in the blister(bepo-tamok(rest is russian letters).
> I did put the picture on finnish site and got couple answers that nolva should be real.
> the d-bol I got is definetly fake(same arikhin blisters with english in it that madrussian put picture to fake gear section)but there is some debate if the pills contain real stuff or not....its great to be newbie


Nice to know that your Dbols were not from the same manufacturer so one
more thing to believe that these nolva can be fake<--(just kidding) GOOD to
go. Akrihin is a shot in the dark IMO, better stick with some thai Dbols rather
than Akrihins. Good luck with your cycle bro (I hope you can get some
replacements for the fake dbols you got).  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

> Ok SJ I read it,but there is nothuimg more we didn't know before. Some letters are not good vissible, but I think there si written:
> VEROPHARM (non azbuka letters)
> VERO-TAMOXIFEN 0.02g (in azbuka letters it's "BEPO-TAMOKC??EH")
> Correct me if I made a mistake.


Thanks Big brother for the Russian Lesson, I really apreciate your help all the
time Big Mike!  :Smilie:

----------

